# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  снимаю фильм о смерти

## ЛисаМариша

Я снимаю фильм про смерть, с точки зрения психологии. Главный герой заболевает раком и пересматривает всю свою жизнь. Сама я не психолог, я режиссер. Но увлеклась работами американского психолога, Ирвина Ялома. Он призывает не бояться смерти и разговоров о ней, а как раз наоборот, в мыслях о смерти находить силы для жизни. 

но пишу я не из-за своего фильма. я почитала тут некоторые темы и у меня сложилось такое впечатление — люди думают о суициде, потому что слишком строги к себе. Они не верят что их проблемы решаемы, они помнят только свои неудачи, ждут одних неприятностей и уверены что они никому не нужны. 

Я не собираюсь убеждать в обратном. И неудачи есть, и неприятности. И кому-то мы не нравимся, кто-то к нам равнодушен. Но думать только об этом — по-моему, зря тратить силы. Неудачи есть у всех, только одни на них не концентрируются и идут дальше, а другие живут этим. Вы понимаете разницу?

----------


## Игорёк

Неудачи есть у всех, только у некоторых есть еще и радости. 

Помнить свои неудачи полезно, хотябы для того чтоб не повторять их.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Любопытно. Это будет документальный фильм? Или вариация на тему Knocking on heaven's door?

У Вас есть личный опыт переживания страха смерти? Например, когда Вы находились перед лицом фактического уничтожения? Как Вы пришли к такому выбору главного героя? Доводилось много общаться с онкобольными?

К концу прошлого года у меня было два направления к онкологам. Через некоторое время это привело-таки меня к пересмотру некоторых базовых мировоззренческих позиций. К попытке по крайней мере. Но оптимизма и жизнелюбия не прибавило. Очень интересно рассуждать о таких вещах в теории. Поверьте, когда это происходит с Вами на практике, Вы ловите себя на том, что выдаётся совершенно не ту реакцию - эмоциональную, поведенческую и т.д. - которая виделась в теории.

Люди приходят к мысли о су по множеству разных причин. Часто это пёстрый букет. Внешнему наблюдателю может быть видно далеко не всё, и далеко не главное. Но Вы правы, огромную роль тут играет "культура сознания", точнее привычка к поиску негативных аспектов в своей жизни и "зависание" на них. Не берусь рассуждать о том, чем мотивировано изначально возникновение такой тенденции.  Но мне верится, что её можно преодолеть. Конечно, это труд, и гораздо более сложный, чем может себе представить тот, у кого такой проблемы нет.

----------


## June

У некоторых кроме неудач ничего в жизни нет, поэтому и концентрироваться больше не на чем. Некуда "идти дальше", когда ничего уже не радует. И даже если год за годом через силу куда-нибудь бредешь, легче не становится. Как у Макаревича поется: "от ненужных побед остается усталость, если завтрашний день не сулит ничего".

К счастью или к сожалению понять это состояние трудно. Его надо почувствовать. Иначе получится очередное мнение об устрицах человека, который их ни разу не пробовал.

----------


## ЛисаМариша

> Любопытно. Это будет документальный фильм? Или вариация на тему Knocking on heaven's door?


 то что вы упомянули, я не видела. Но посмотрю. 

наш фильм - синтез документального и художественного. сюжет -  Психолог, мужик лет 43, узнает о своем Диагнозе и собирает своих любимых учеников на психологический тренинг. Сценарий прописан схематично, актеры - непрофессионалы. но они все творческие люди, то есть склонные к рефлексии, самоососознанию.






> У Вас есть личный опыт переживания страха смерти? Например, когда Вы находились перед лицом фактического уничтожения? Как Вы пришли к такому выбору главного героя? Доводилось много общаться с онкобольными?


 у меня от рака умерла бабушка и страх именно этой болезни есть. хочу его преодолеть




> К концу прошлого года у меня было два направления к онкологам. Через некоторое время это привело-таки меня к пересмотру некоторых базовых мировоззренческих позиций. К попытке по крайней мере. Но оптимизма и жизнелюбия не прибавило. Очень интересно рассуждать о таких вещах в теории. Поверьте, когда это происходит с Вами на практике, Вы ловите себя на том, что выдаётся совершенно не ту реакцию - эмоциональную, поведенческую и т.д. - которая виделась в теории.


 я понимаю, о чем вы. но у меня нет цели создать себе раз и навсегда модель поведения в кризисной ситуации. я просто пользуюсь случаем рассмотреть важную для меня тему





> Люди приходят к мысли о су по множеству разных причин. Часто это пёстрый букет. Внешнему наблюдателю может быть видно далеко не всё, и далеко не главное. Но Вы правы, огромную роль тут играет "культура сознания", точнее привычка к поиску негативных аспектов в своей жизни и "зависание" на них. Не берусь рассуждать о том, чем мотивировано изначально возникновение такой тенденции.  Но мне верится, что её можно преодолеть. Конечно, это труд, и гораздо более сложный, чем может себе представить тот, у кого такой проблемы нет.


  в свое время /подростковое/ для меня мысль о суициде была одной из самых определяющих. я рада что преодолела тот кризисный этап без кровавых решений...

----------


## ЛисаМариша

> У некоторых кроме неудач ничего в жизни нет, поэтому и концентрироваться больше не на чем. Некуда "идти дальше", когда ничего уже не радует. И даже если год за годом через силу куда-нибудь бредешь, легче не становится. Как у Макаревича поется: "от ненужных побед остается усталость, если завтрашний день не сулит ничего".
> 
> К счастью или к сожалению понять это состояние трудно. Его надо почувствовать. Иначе получится очередное мнение об устрицах человека, который их ни разу не пробовал.


  "И даже если год за годом через силу куда-нибудь бредешь, легче не становится" - мне кажется, это отличное описание депрессии. когда бредешь через силу.  Такое состояние хоть раз в жизни испытывали ВСЕ. мы все живем в мире несвободы, нам постоянно навязывают модели поведения которые мы "через силу" пытаемся исполнять. Если даже не делать попыток избавляться от навязанного - из депрессии не выйдешь никогда. и тогда действительно один выход - смерть.




> У некоторых кроме неудач ничего в жизни нет, поэтому и концентрироваться больше не на чем.


 в это я, простите, просто тупо не верю. чтобы за всю жизнь не было ни одного радующего момента...

----------


## ЛисаМариша

> Помнить свои неудачи полезно, хотябы для того чтоб не повторять их.


 ни хрена не полезно помнить неудачи!!! ситуации никогда не повторяются, а страх прежней ошибки мешает творчески подойти к новой проблеме. 




> Неудачи есть у всех, только у некоторых есть еще и радости.


 радости тоже есть у всех. просто иногда жалеть себя и страдать гораздо интереснее, чем предпринимать что-то)))

----------


## ЛисаМариша

> Knocking on heaven's door


 это, оказывается, Достучаться до небес). конечно видела. отличный фильм. но мы снимаем что-то другое. Эстетические ориентиры  - "Идиоты" Ларса фон Триера, "Дас Эксперимент"  Оливера Хиршбигеля. правда именно такой жести, как в этих фильмах, скорее всего не будет. Наша цивилизация предполагает более мягкое обращение с личностью..

----------


## June

> в это я, простите, просто тупо не верю. чтобы за всю жизнь не было ни одного радующего момента...


 К сожалению, такое бывает. Причина не в том, что все время не везет, а в том, что ничего не радует.

Отношение человека к происходящим событиям с годами меняется. В состоянии депрессии оно меняется очень сильно. Попробуйте вспомнить свое отношение к любимой еде в момент, когда вы съели ее несвежей и сильно отравились. Когда проводите долгие часы в обнимку с унитазом. Радуют ли вас в этот момент мысли о съеденном или наоборот, вызывают новые позывы к рвоте? Примерно то же самое испытывает человек в состоянии депрессии к "радующим моментам". Не радует ничего. Даже то, о чем всю жизнь мечтал.

----------


## ЛисаМариша

> К сожалению, такое бывает. Причина не в том, что все время не везет, а в том, что ничего не радует.


 да, такое бывает. но ведь это временное состояние, оно не может продолжаться вечно... а как вы лично справляетесь с депрессией? у вас же есть какой-то собственный опыт?

----------


## June

> да, такое бывает. но ведь это временное состояние, оно не может продолжаться вечно... а как вы лично справляетесь с депрессией? у вас же есть какой-то собственный опыт?


 Вечто продолжаться не может, но до смерти - запросто.

Я не могу сказать, что справляюсь с депрессией, иначе не был бы посетителем этого сайта. Я загружаю себя работой и какой-нибудь другой ненужной активностью. Боль все равно остается, но она немного притупляется.

----------


## Пропавший без вести

когда снимете свой модный арт-хаус, то залейте его на трекер, а ссыль сюда киньте. спасибо)

----------


## ЛисаМариша

> Вечто продолжаться не может, но до смерти - запросто.
> 
> Я не могу сказать, что справляюсь с депрессией, иначе не был бы посетителем этого сайта. Я загружаю себя работой и какой-нибудь другой ненужной активностью. Боль все равно остается, но она немного притупляется.


 а что вызывает такую боль? вы пытались анализировать?

----------


## ЛисаМариша

> когда снимете свой модный арт-хаус, то залейте его на трекер, а ссыль сюда киньте. спасибо)


 да, конечно. мне интересно что скажут здешние обитатели. мне понравился форум.

----------


## June

> а что вызывает такую боль? вы пытались анализировать?


 Сложно сказать, что вызывает боль в душе депрессивника. Скорее всего ее вызывают не негативные воздействия, а отсутствие надежды на лучшее и ожидание худшего. Так же как, например, отсутствие йода вызывает развитие большого количества йодозависимых заболеваний.

Мой случай - это плохое здоровье вместе с бездумным воспитанием, как следствие - неправильное развитие, отсутствие необходимых для жизни навыков и неразделенная любовь. У других могут быть другие комбинации. Но даже одной неразделенной любви достаточно, чтобы потерять надежду на лучшее. Это очень сильное чувство, из-за которого человек погружается во мрак, из которого не видно выхода. И находиться в этом мраке невыносимо тяжело, даже если ты живешь нормальной с виду жизнью.

Наверное это звучит нелогично, но человеку свойственно мыслить нелогично. Особенно когда дело касается основных инстинктов - любви, страха боли, страха смерти.

----------


## ЛисаМариша

для June. а у вас есть желание это преодолеть?

----------


## June

> для June. а у вас есть желание это преодолеть?


 Раньше было, сейчас нет. Я знаю, что любые мои действия не улучшат моего положения. Сейчас даже помечтать кроме смерти не о чем. Возможно для здорового человека такое поведение покажется странным и нелогичным. Но и мне, если бы раньше не был другим, поведение здоровых людей казалось бы столь же странным и нелогичным.

PS: Чтобы чегото захотеть, нужно сначала это чегото представить. А депрессивнику все представляется в сером цвете.

----------


## Игорёк

> Мой случай - это плохое здоровье вместе с бездумным воспитанием, как следствие - неправильное развитие, отсутствие необходимых для жизни навыков и неразделенная любовь. У других могут быть другие комбинации. Но даже одной неразделенной любви достаточно, чтобы потерять надежду на лучшее. Это очень сильное чувство, из-за которого человек погружается во мрак, из которого не видно выхода. И находиться в этом мраке невыносимо тяжело, даже если ты живешь нормальной с виду жизнью.


 Блин, как хорошо сказал.. до любви.

----------


## ЛисаМариша

> Раньше было, сейчас нет. Я знаю, что любые мои действия не улучшат моего положения.


 может я ошибаюсь, но по-моему ваша ситуация не самая безнадежная. вы хотя бы четко представляете что вам мешает...

----------


## ЛисаМариша

> Блин, как хорошо сказал..


 Игорек, вы уже давно на форуме, почему у вас так мало записей в дневнике?

----------


## ЛисаМариша

а у June - вообще нет...странно...вы отлично пишете, у вас интересные мысли. почему вы не пользуетесь хотя бы этим способом себя выразить? здесь, на этом форуме?

----------


## Игорёк

> может я ошибаюсь, но по-моему ваша ситуация не самая безнадежная. вы хотя бы четко представляете что вам мешает...


 Осознание проблемы это только часть ее решения.

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорек, вы уже давно на форуме, почему у вас так мало записей в дневнике?


 вы кол-во сообщений посмотрите) Нет необходимости.

----------


## June

> может я ошибаюсь, но по-моему ваша ситуация не самая безнадежная. вы хотя бы четко представляете что вам мешает...


 Когда приговоренного к смерти ведут к месту казни, осознание происходящего не дает ему преимуществ.

Не все люди любят вести дневники. Я один раз пробовал завести такой на лайфджорнале, но потом понял, что мне нечего туда писать. Мой дневник выглядел бы примерно так:

- сегодня болела голова
- сегодня болел живот
- сегодня болели голова и живот одновременно
- сегодня ничего не болело, в результате на душе было так хреново, что лучше бы уж чего-нибудь заболело  :Smile: 

Врятли такой дневник будет интересно читать. Боли на земле и без меня предостаточно.

----------


## Игорёк

> Когда приговоренного к смерти ведут к месту казни, осознание происходящего не дает ему преимуществ.
> 
> Не все люди любят вести дневники. Я один раз пробовал завести такой на лайфджорнале, но потом понял, что мне нечего туда писать. Мой дневник выглядел бы примерно так:
> 
> - сегодня болела голова
> - сегодня болел живот
> - сегодня болели голова и живот одновременно
> - сегодня ничего не болело, в результате на душе было так хреново, что лучше бы уж чего-нибудь заболело 
> 
> Врятли такой дневник будет интересно читать. Боли на земле и без меня предостаточно.


 Плюсую. 
Тоже думал и тоже пришел к выводу что мой дневник будет настолько скучен, что читать его просто не станут. О чем говорить если даже на вопрос "что нового?" мне приходится изворачиваться и думать, чтоб сказать хоть что-то свежее, и всеравно получается один и тот же смысл )

----------


## ЛисаМариша

> Врятли такой дневник будет интересно читать. Боли на земле и без меня предостаточно.


 


> Тоже думал и тоже пришел к выводу что мой дневник будет настолько скучен, что читать его просто не станут. О чем говорить если даже на вопрос "что нового?" мне приходится изворачиваться и думать, чтоб сказать хоть что-то свежее, и всеравно получается один и тот же смысл )


 мне каж, дневники пишут не для того чтобы удивить мир, а для того чтобы выразить себя и найти единомышленников...

кстати, ваши ответы - отличный пример того, почему вы оказались в депрессии. вы действительно слишком строги к себе.

----------


## ЛисаМариша

> Осознание проблемы это только часть ее решения.


 я бы сказала, что это начало ее решения. но это самый сложный этап...

----------


## ЛисаМариша

кстати, фильм о смерти /"Открытая игра" у него рабочее название/ - это всего лишь мой второй фильм. кино я начала снимать совсем недавно, хотя это была моя давняя мечта. вот мой первый фильм - детский триллер "Дверь". фильм о школе, где пропадают дети. 

http://vk.com/video35697275_161724567

----------

